# SUPER Mario: Your Favourite Character? (Pics Included!)



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Well? ...And why?*

----------------------------------------------------------
*BIRDO:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* BOO:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* BOWSER:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* BOWSER, JR:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* DONKEY KONG:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* GOOMBA:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* KOOPALINGS:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*LUIGI:*








----------------------------------------------------------
* MARIO:*








----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

* ----------------------------------------------------------
DAISY:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*PEACH:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*SHY GUY:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*TOAD:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*TOADETTE:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*WALUIGI:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*WARIO:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*WART:*








----------------------------------------------------------
*YOSHI:*








----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yoshi, of course.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

carambola said:


> Yoshi, of course.


Holy cow, you're fast.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Mario, because he's the leader and main character.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Whomp:










From super mario 64


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Brad5 said:


> Whomp:
> 
> From super mario 64


Ahhhhh the 64, that may have been my favourite Mario game played.

And you even included a picture for the WHOMP - yes! /like post


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Donkey Kong! he was one of my favorite characters on Super Smash Bros. Star Fox was my main guy though.

Mario comes in 2nd because he's the big cheese and what have you


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LOL! Best thread on SAS ... EVER!!! 

Anyone who has ever seen my SAS, NES profile, would know the originally Super Mario Bro's, Mario would be my fav guy










In the original Mario 2










^ princess was the best.

Super mario 3










^ The ninja guys

(Side note)










^ That game was pretty fun


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yoshi, followed closely by Mario in Racoon/cape form.

Hammer Bros for my most hated.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bowser because Mario is always breaking into his castle and assaulting him well he's minding his own business.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted for Mario as my favourite.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yoshi. he can do it all! luigi is my second favorite. and I'm thinking of being princess peach for halloween.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Boo is pretty badass.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Koopa
2. Toad
3. Luigi


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I liked yoshi, Mario, and princess peach


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Luigi, best jumper by far.

Feel kind of sorry for bowser, all he wants is some time with princess peach


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It has to be Yoshi. He's 110% awesome!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Argh, I missed the option for picking the Koopalings. They're tops (Boswer Jr. excluded). I genuinely just like their designs.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Luigi.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Donkey Kong (no surprise here). His teachings have influenced me greatly.

Least favourite is Princess Peach after what she did to me in Mario Kart that one time, when I was racing as Donkey Kong. I can't remember the details, but she used some kind of deceitful tactics to trip me up right near the finish line and take the race for herself, several races in a row. I was absolutely boiling with murderous rage. So I went on Battle Mode as Donkey Kong and beat the **** out of her in the most violent way possible.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Toad, but I like all of them except maybe Peach. Personally I think she likes getting abducted by Bowser. The koopalings mom has never been shown, so who do you think it could be...hmmmmm


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> Toad, but I like all of them except maybe Peach.


Peach became passe the second Daisy said, "HI I'M DAISY!"


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The nickname I've used since Diablo 1 battle.net is bowzer.

So, I guess you know who I picked.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Toad and yoshi. They are cute n fast lol my fav in mario kart


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yoshi!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Weegee! :clap


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1. Bowser
2. Shy Guy
3. Boo

Am I the only one who wanted Bowser to end up with Peach?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Bowser just wants a friend. He gets lonely. Especially at night... :twisted

Now I wonder how he had all those kids though.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

I became a big fan of the Koopa Troopa in Super Mario Kart.

And I expected a large sympathy vote for the Shy Guy considering he's probably a fellow Social Phobic. Shame on you people!

(Full Disclosure: I voted Yoshi.)


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

DK Jr.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Mr Dude said:


> Whomp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the whomp he looks amusing


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Donkey Kong (no surprise here). His teachings have influenced me greatly.


:lol


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I vote for evil Mario from Donkey Kong Jr.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Luigi and Donkey Kong. Wario.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Yoshi


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Long live Luigi!!!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

All the characters are so likeable.
But since I grew up playing the hell out of Super Mario World, I would have to say Yoshi.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm. Never really liked Super Mario that much or played it, but I voted for Bowser *nodnod*


----------



## shylessintrovert (Nov 22, 2012)

Mario! Most likely because Super Mario RPG was the elysium of my childhood.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Toad!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yoshi FTW


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Toad is the shiz.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yoshi


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yoshi because he's cute!

Anyone ever see this?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Apparently I'd answered Bowser but my favourite has always been Toad. :con


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

I always liked bob-omb.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Totally boo, they used to make me panic when I was a kid, when you turned your back of them they chased you!!!!! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Bullet Bill


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yoshi!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If on mario kart i like to pick toad and yoshi.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like Yoshi and Toad. Lol common opinion apparently


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Mario and Luigi


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

<-------Of course



CrimsonTrigger said:


>


Ahhhh you're going to give me nightmares!


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy O is hard evidence that Birdo is the mommy.


----------

